# pics! my b14 with a facelift. almost done!



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

im speechless


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

oh my dear Jesus! i guess if you dont have anything nice to say just dont say anything so....................................


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

personally i think its sickk.. if u got aim hit me up at GWAP SQUAD .. i have a 97 200sx .. i just bought a body kit for it as well


----------



## 72dat (Feb 18, 2008)

Whoa! very nice


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

ok when did we all suddenly forget the meaning of the term "rice" !!? this makes all b14s look bad, wanna do this stuff? ya'll can go buy civics, hmmm i wonder how the civic got this reputation?????????


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

Divo25 said:


> ok when did we all suddenly forget the meaning of the term "rice" !!? this makes all b14s look bad, wanna do this stuff? ya'll can go buy civics, hmmm i wonder how the civic got this reputation?????????


yeah when did we forget the meaning? because i dont think i have and bolt on parts from autozone. i guess im going to go have to buy a RACTIVE shift knob to throw on it so its not rice. I never once said this car was fast or anything. ITS GOING FOR ALL SHOW. if you can fabricate a whole rear end of a car with metal and lil bit of mud good for you. I did all this by myself.I DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE CARS. not for people like you.


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

CaidenX said:


> personally i think its sickk.. if u got aim hit me up at GWAP SQUAD .. i have a 97 200sx .. i just bought a body kit for it as well


thanks. what kit did you buy?


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

there is a difference between modding tastefully to add to the car's function and then there is modding with no function in mind and wasting time and what appears to be a whole lot of money. if it doesnt contribute any usable function to the car or if it only weighs it down and makes it look like something its not then its ricey lookin, i dont care how you try to justify it, show car or no show car. you will get laughed at on the street, i can promise you that and that is a horrible reflection on the nissan community as a whole. that makes me look bad driving a b14 sentra. the honda guys accepted this kind of stuff and will give you kudos on your work and the oversized flashy rims and kit. and look where their rep is now. you cant even say "honda" without thinkin "rice". i think that there is no room in the nissan community for stuff like this and apparently im the only one that thinks so? i didnt always have this point of view a couple of years ago i would of said all this generic "woowie nice car" crap, but ive grown. To be rather than to seem.


----------



## CaidenX (Jan 4, 2008)

ive street raced and been around street racing my whole life.. it aint how fast ur car is.. if u pull down tah road in that ur gonna get mad props for tha car lookin sick.. tha dude neva said his car was fast.. and shit my 200sx has a body kit on it just like that with new interals and a turbo now.. and hey slicker u kno that car gona get u mad girls haha


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

To each their own...at least you can tell you put some hard work into it.


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah honda owners might accept the whole CRAZY MODS. But hosnestly have you EVER seen a 200sx done up like this? Didnt think so. i didnt want to be another honda owner that everone and there brother is. Im am proud enough to say that my sr20 will eat a honda anyday even if its just a show car. thanks guys for liking the car for the work done to it. i guess most people dont see it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Keep us updated the further you get...as well as the finished product.

One request though. Please...PLEASE...don't paint it lime green.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm gone for almost 2 years and this is what I come back to?


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

Binger said:


> I'm gone for almost 2 years and this is what I come back to?


i guess so


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

slickser24 said:


> yeah honda owners might accept the whole CRAZY MODS. But hosnestly have you EVER seen a 200sx done up like this? Didnt think so.


You're right, most of the Nissan crowd isn't into "show cars". But yeah i have seen many ricetasic sentra/200sx's before. You're not the first.



slickser24 said:


> i didnt want to be another honda owner that everone and there brother is.


You're right you dont own a honda, but you sure could fit right in with them. 



slickser24 said:


> Im am proud enough to say that my sr20 will eat a honda anyday even if its just a show car.


Depends what honda your "racing" if your racing some bling bling turbo whisle muffler, interfooler civic then yeah you might win.

Good luck to you. I will say that you seem like you do good body work, molding, shaving, etc. Just not my can of beans.


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

alright guys shes all painted. what do ya think. dont mind the head lights i have new ones on order!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## king21 (Aug 27, 2007)

you know what #### the haters its your #### you can do what ever you want and by the way nice ride man its orginal


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

Yo thats tight it reminds me when i got my 99 sentra out the body shop......... it looks great


----------



## slo94b13 (Aug 5, 2007)

WHOA ! that is the craziest thing ive seen done to a b14 body.. u got my props on the body work the only thing i dnt like is the doors but that s my op. but hey all in all i really like it if u had a rating scale from 1-10 u get a 10 in my book 1 bcuz i have mad love for sentra ! and 2 bcuz u did it yourself ... so yes i agree F*** all the haters I LOVE IT !


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

DIVO 25 YOU HATER!!!!!!!!!!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SOMETHING GOOD TO LOOK AT


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

Function over form. thats it. and if that makes me a "hater" then so be it, when ya'll grow up just a tad and realize all this ricey crap adds NOTHING to the car's function and only makes it look like its something its not, then come talk to me. till then, continue to rice out cars and waste time and money, enjoy!


----------



## plouche (Apr 25, 2006)

3 Things: When did this forum turn into a rice fest?
And this forum has NEVER suported the illegal street racing scene.
A person with fabrication tallent as yourself should do something productive


----------



## Datto Sunny (May 20, 2008)

Divo25 said:


> oh my dear Jesus! i guess if you dont have anything nice to say just dont say anything so....................................


Nothing worse than someone that cannot take their own advice.

Apart form that Divo being the be all and end all in opinions on the internet

I think the car looks good, a lot of hard work has gone into it. Its even more impressive that you did at home as well.

nothing wrong with finishing it and dropping in a SR20DET out of the GTi-R or U12 or U13.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*let*

let me see what you have under the hood, i like your body design, tho what good is a car if it doesnt have balls?


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah im working on the intiorior right now. once that is all done i plan on working on the engine. my suspension is shot from lowering it. so ill have to take care of all that before the speed comes. thanks for all the suport guys! i have more pics up!


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

Divo25 said:


> Function over form. thats it. and if that makes me a "hater" then so be it, when ya'll grow up just a tad and realize all this ricey crap adds NOTHING to the car's function and only makes it look like its something its not, then come talk to me. till then, continue to rice out cars and waste time and money, enjoy!


x2.. agreed. I guess i'm a hater too..


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

seven_b13 said:


> x2.. agreed. I guess i'm a hater too..


AMEN, dang and here i was about to loose all faith in people


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

seven_b13 said:


> x2.. agreed. I guess i'm a hater too..


once again i never said the car was fast. nore do i think this car is fast. i KNOW its not. im going fo a show car. once i get the cosmetics done i DO plan on going for speed. if i had the money it would be done already. its taken me 5 years to get it as it is. its been repainted 4 times already. im a perfectionist. if somthing doesnt lookright i re-do it. you guys act like im bragging about how fast it is. im just showing the work i do. i understand not everyone is going to like it. it would just be nice if people took the time or even know what kind of time and dedication i have put into this car. SOME PEOPLE JUST DONT APPRECIATE OR HAVE THE LOVE THAT I DO FOR CARS. im around minitrucks everyday. this is what i have learned to do. read below and it pretty much explains it all. i know i have a car but this says it all.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

HAHAHAHHAHA wow speaking of loosing faith in people.... im seriously in tears from laughter, im glad you tried to justify the murder of you sentra by giving us low rider truck philosophy written by an uneducated 16year old great stuff


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok Dr. Phil


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

dude i get shit for having more appearance mods than anything, yours is pretty sweet i love the shit out of it man, where did you get the lambo hinges?
.
also if people see your car and dont like it out in a parkiong lot they will destroy the front bumper, take it from me it has happened twice now im on my 2nd r34 bumper and i had the drift bumper but i hit a deer and tore it off....
.
ive learned that if you like your car that thats all that matters cuz only you know how much work went into it.


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

also divo, chill the fuck out if you dont like it dont look at it simple as that, im sure NO ONE likes your sentra.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

brady_bushby said:


> also if people see your car and dont like it out in a parkiong lot they will destroy the front bumper, take it from me it has happened twice now im on my 2nd r34 bumper and i had the drift bumper but i hit a deer and tore it off.....


Did they kick your intercooler? You know the one that goes to your invisible turbo that you talk about.



brady_bushby said:


> ive learned that if you like your car that thats all that matters cuz only you know how much work went into it.


Yeah we know how hard it is to install some neon lights...



brady_bushby said:


> also divo, chill the fuck out if you dont like it dont look at it simple as that, im sure NO ONE likes your sentra.


He is posting on a public forum. If he didnt want people to criticize it then dont post.


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

2dr_Sentra said:


> Did they kick your intercooler? You know the one that goes to your invisible turbo that you talk about.


ironically the intercooler wasnt put in at the time this happened, i just got the intercooler like 2 weeks ago. and he did more than just add neon lights in case you might not have noticed, although it would be pretty easy with your head up your ass so far


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

brady_bushby said:


> ironically the intercooler wasnt put in at the time this happened, i just got the intercooler like 2 weeks ago. and he did more than just add neon lights in case you might not have noticed, although it would be pretty easy with your head up your ass so far


I was referring to your car with the neons, ricetasic bumper, and ebay built b14. If you want to take this any further take it up in a PM.


----------



## brady_bushby (Jul 31, 2008)

regardless this isnt about my car its about this other dudes, and i think we should keep it appropriate on the forum


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

brady_bushby said:


> also divo, chill the fuck out if you dont like it dont look at it simple as that, im sure NO ONE likes your sentra.


He posted it here knowing full well what he was getting into, were not a crowd that appreciates ricers, especially me. i've said what i need to, again just like 2dr said, you wanna discuss this further pm me or talk to me on AIM its Divo126.


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

OMG this is the definition of rice. I can't knock your hustle, but damn you but all the wrong parts to make a clean b14. I'm sorry man, even painted your car gonna look messed up.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

DEAM i have never seen so much haters just forget about it wether he like it or not is no one concern, you can say that you dont like it cuz its a personal opinion and thats why i joined a forum to get an honest opinion from real people but, not to diss no one calling them ricey everybody is here to help someone else its time for all of us to grow up including my self. If someone wants to do something to their car even if you dont like it respect the work and dedication he or she put on it. and that is all im saying an thi is coming from a newbie SINNING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the tails. If only they made a kit to replace the stock tails with the roundels (skyline style).

Seth


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

sethwas said:


> I like the tails. If only they made a kit to replace the stock tails with the roundels (skyline style).
> 
> Seth


well seth take a look at this.

and here is some inspiration to the guy building the show sentra

YouTube - Fake Skyline GT-R Clone SE-R G20 GTiR Sr20det Sentra turbo

YouTube - Video walk around of a Skyline Clone.


----------



## Omerta11023 (Feb 3, 2008)

*wow*

i definantly sparked an argument...

i definantly dont see a damn thing wrong with what he did to his car....

i can almost guarentee all of you whome are talking down on it dont even have a project going or no where near to where he is at...

that looks like easily over 200+ hours of work, he said he wanted a show car before he went with some horsepower and handeling before horsepower...

i can agree 100% with what he is doing.

i my self own a 93 S13 with still a stock ka24de, do i care that i dont have balls under my hood yet? yes i do but im dropping over 2 grand on coilovers and all adjustible rods with strut bars front and rear.... there is no such thing as power without handeling.


----------



## slammedz24 (Oct 10, 2008)

slickser24 said:


>


Ummmm... Your license plate is.... Crooked..

so is your muffler


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

allright i read through all the bickering on this topic and now i want to weigh in.

to 2dr and whats-his-face, i do aggree with you that why look fast when you can be fast, but thats no reason to bash slickster for all the hard work he did on his car, that wasnt easy to do i can tell. so just leave the guy alone hes just making a car to his style.

and now to slickster, i can tell that was a lot of hard work the paint on that car looks amazing for a job done by yourself, do you got a paint booth in your garage or did you borrow someone elses? but unfourtunatly i do aggree with the other guys that it is a little much for whats under the hood, and i know your not goin for speed but just do a little bit of work to make the car a whole package and not just show, because lets face it when people think import they dont think, fast, they think "oh just another honda with a fart can duct taped to the back" and i dont aggree with that people dont see the power that imports can have thats why im putting money into the engine of my 04 spec-v first, to prove to people that speed is possible on an import. 

and to anyone wanting to bash someone for their choice of what they did to their car just let em' do what they want its not your car, this is the nissan forums not nissan nazi's


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

an honest opinion not a fan of the cars looks but approched with respect your aight in my book and slickster post more pics and if you get around to doing the interior post that up too.... i did my interior i took out the carpet myself and cleaned the floor with some rust ptotectant to avoid future problems redid my chairs and put black vinyl to different types of materia. got a 7 inch indash touch screen. and took out my door panels and painted them 90% black and left a small portion gray. it looks good i think


----------



## yourownself (Oct 30, 2008)

x2.
the overall look of the car is not my style, but the execution of the body work leaves a lot to be admired!
good job, and f*ck all these assholes who want to rain on your parade. keep doing what you love and keep doing it as well as you have thus far!


----------



## slickser24 (Jul 18, 2007)

hey guys. so heres some pictures from a few shows over the summer. i did get what ive been working hard for. i got 1st, 3rd and top 20 over the five shows i went to over the summer. heres some updated pics.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

With all this talk I'm still waiting to see an engine shot.. For your sake I hope the engine bay is at least clean.. 

There are many aspects that go into a car and each person has their own idea of what's the "correct" way to go about doing it. IMO there is no such thing as a show car that neglects the most important part of the car, THE ENGINE. 

Forget about the opinions running rampant in here.. including my own. As I see it, (simply put) out of your car: 25% being exterior, 25% being interior, 25% being suspension, wheels and such and 25% being the engine/drive train - You've overly done only about 60% while neglecting the other 40% or just simply not mentioning any work to it (even if it's just a tune-up and OEM parts replacement). Yes I applaud your work and many man hours but it has been unbalance.

..and isn't it ironic.. almost all the people that like your ride are newbies on here w/ like 50 post.. some even w/ less.. hmm.. interesting. IMO A true car enthusiast looks at the ENTIRE car for improvements not just what people see.. they know a rice when they see it too..


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

this thread hasn't been locked yet!???


----------



## psykopak (Nov 25, 2008)

im sorry but my turbo h22a "honda" aaccord would eat that as well as my sr20det g20. decent show car though... but do agree hows the engine bay look?


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

the forum was locked i dont know what happened. yeah now that you did the exterior clean out the engine bay. i cleaned mine the other day i used electrical tape to wrap up all cables exposed and with a spray i got in advance auto partsi cleaned it, it came out pretty nice do yours too and throw some paint on their too im pretty sure you have some type of paint. but yeah clean it nice do it right and when you have time do some work on the engine you'll have the entire car done i know it takes money so i figured it wont be done in one day but like i said work on the engine the exterior will compliment it.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

psykopak said:


> im sorry but my turbo h22a "honda" aaccord would eat that as well as my sr20det g20. decent show car though... but do agree hows the engine bay look?


thats awesome, go post on a honda forum.


----------



## robertmac (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice modding do what you do dude slickser24, do not listen to anyone else, if you like it you do it


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

wow you do know how to paint. By the way there are some noticeable gaps between the hood and the grille and the bumper and the headlights.


----------

